# (A)Thrall-Engel der Nacht



## Xorxi (10. Juni 2010)

uns gibt es zwar schon länger (2.12.2006).....aber so richtig aktiv sind wir nach einer Pause erst seit Mai wieder und damit auch am Wiederaufbau der Gilde. 
Zur Unterstützung unserer weitern Raid's suchen wir noch nach weiteren Mitstreitern.
Derzeit läuft intern nur ICC 10er. Dies wollen wir natürlich ändern.
Wir haben keine Lust Randoms mitzunehmen, die entweder nach dem Erhalt eines Items den SZ verlassen, am maulen sind oder dauer AFK.
Wir sind eine kleine Truppe, die großen Wert auf Hilfsbereitschaft und einen netten Umgangston legt. Wir tummeln uns ständig im TS auch wenn jeder vielleicht was anderes macht.
Also wir sind ein lustiger und meistens auch netter Haufen.

Wir versuchen so viel wie möglich zusammen zu machen...wir starten auch spontan oder geplant Fun-Raids in die "Alte Welt".

Das RL geht grundsätzlich vor und jeder macht so mit wie er kann und Zeit hat.
Es zählt der Spaß am Spiel....wenn man den hat....dann schafft man auch viel. 

Wir haben keine großen Voraussetzungen, Du solltest nett und hilfsbereit sein, ein gewisses Maß an Intelligenz besitzen sowie Spaß am spielen haben. Entsprechendes Benehmen Ingame und im TS setzen wir voraus.
Deinen Main-Char solltest Du beherrschen und auch das gewisse movement besitzen was für Raid's gebraucht wird.

Wenn Du dich dann noch entsprechend in die Gilde einbringst wirst du viel Spaß bei uns und mit uns haben.

Wir wollen jedoch nicht als Durchgangslager oder Zugpferd dienen.

Wer sich in unserem Haufen ein Plätzchen sichern möchte kann sich auf unserer HP unter 
http://engeldernacht.phpbb8.de bewerben. Wir melden uns bei Dir und werden Dich zu einem Gespräch in unser TS einladen.
Viele Grüße
Xorxine


----------



## lacr0ix (13. Juni 2010)

Hab mich Freitag beworben und bin auch direkt aufgenommen worden, tolle Gilde bewerbung lohnt sich also los los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xorxi (5. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Xorxi (16. Juli 2010)

/push


----------



## Xorxi (3. August 2010)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xorxi (1. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Xorxi (30. September 2010)

/push


----------

